# Soil Test - Which Option



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

I live on Vancouver Island, BC and have contacted "local" soil testing organizations recommended on the forum or via the Provincial recommended list:

MB Laboratories
Pacific Soil Analysis
The Province's own lab

Two of the three have responded (so far) and I'm uncertain which option is the best. So I'm hoping for some advice.

Option 1 - MB Laboratories $45
Test parameters: N (TKN), P, K, pH & fertilizer recommendations

Option 2 - MB Laboratories $70
Test parameters: N, P, L, S, Sulfate, OM, Major & Minor Elements, pH & conductivity

Option 3 - MB Laboratories $110
Test parameters: as above plus C/N ratio and particle size

Option 4 - Pacific Soil Analysis $90
Test parametersH, est. E.C., OM, TKN, available P, Ca, Mg, Na & K, & either % sand/fines or avail Cu, Zn, Fe and Mn. Includes their consultant's recommendations.

Neither of the two labs have disclosed their test methods, but I haven't asked them either!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ouch, these are expensive. I'm pretty sure some of the USA labs can handle CA soils. I would give a few a call to see how that's done.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

g-man said:


> Ouch, these are expensive. I'm pretty sure some of the USA labs can handle CA soils. I would give a few a call to see how that's done.


Thanks @g-man


----------

